# shoptemp ads in my description



## Terminator02 (Nov 25, 2010)

ok so, all of the adds going up recently meh, not too bad, but this new advertising is kind of annoying

Recently some random keywords became links to shoptemp products, and this is screwing up my website links, example:
http://filetrip.net/g35130152-moonshl2resetmseDSI2-nds.html





as you can see, the add for supercard broke my link


----------



## Another World (Nov 26, 2010)

i understand where you are coming from. the way you had your upload organized has been changed and its beyond your control. that type of stuff can really burn you up. but in this case i don't see the problem. the links are still there, even if the occasional hyperlink is broken. users can copy/paste the link into any web browser if they choose. you could edit your post and put “copy/paste the following links into your favorite web browser if you desire more information.” after uploading more than 1,400 files i've noticed that user don't really care for the extras. they want everything handed to them, and while this bugs you no one else really cares because in the end they have your download to satisfy them. also you have to consider that advertisements, although annoying to you, help to pay the bills for a site that has never asked for donations from its users. its a small sacrifice for a few links not to work if it means filetrip and gbatemp can stay free for all users.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2010)

well Another World the problem is that there is a BUG in there: it inserts links WITHIN links 
I dont think the presence of links is the problem, i think whats bothering him more is the bug.
I'll have this fixed asap!


----------



## science (Nov 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> well Another World the problem is that there is a BUG in there: it inserts links WITHIN links
> I dont think the presence of links is the problem, i think whats bothering him more is the bug.
> I'll have this fixed asap!


We need to put the link inside of the link inside of the link. We are going to go three links deep here. A link within a link within a link.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 26, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like inception, with links instead of dreams.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2010)

the bug is fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you find another problem, just let me know


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> the bug is fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, thanks


----------



## Another World (Nov 27, 2010)

with these new "hyperlink" ads that show up in our file descriptions, do we get shoptemp referral credit if someone clicks a link and buys a product using this new ad system?

-another world


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 27, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> with these new "hyperlink" ads that show up in our file descriptions, do we get shoptemp referral credit if someone clicks a link and buys a product using this new ad system?
> 
> -another world



Okay, now THAT's a good question.


----------



## qwertymodo (Nov 30, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo dawg I know you like to link...


----------

